# Hood scoop plugs



## WRA (Jun 17, 2005)

undefinedWhat's the deal with the rubber hood scoop plugs? They do vent but not much. Is it better to drive with them out when driving hard on a clear day? They pop in and out easily. Are they just to prevent rain and bugs from getting onto the engine? Do they have any other purpose? My dealer could'nt clarify.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

WRA said:


> undefinedWhat's the deal with the rubber hood scoop plugs? They do vent but not much. Is it better to drive with them out when driving hard on a clear day? They pop in and out easily. Are they just to prevent rain and bugs from getting onto the engine? Do they have any other purpose? My dealer could'nt clarify.


I opened mine. Not sure why rain getting in there would be such a big deal either. The car has the fuel rail/ coil pack covers. Also think how much water makes it into the engine bay during driving in a rain storm. Oh well that's my .02


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I took mine out to help cool the engine more. I am currently in the process of trying to make new ones to directly push the air on the engine. :cheers


----------



## WRA (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for the 2 cents.


----------



## WRA (Jun 17, 2005)

Keep us updated on the progress of your custom plugs.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

I also took mine out, modified them with a knife and put them back in so the air flow is blasting directly into the engine. I also added a coarse plastic filter material to the bottom to stop the bugs / leaves etc getting in. Engine is so much cooler with these forcing air over the engine.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

asteng88 said:


> I also took mine out, modified them with a knife and put them back in so the air flow is blasting directly into the engine. I also added a coarse plastic filter material to the bottom to stop the bugs / leaves etc getting in. Engine is so much cooler with these forcing air over the engine.


Sounds interesting but what did you use as a coarse plastic filter material ?


----------



## daveinsa (Jun 3, 2005)

Got any pics?

Dave


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, sure. I can post the pics if someone can tell me how to upload them onto the postings. All I get is







which means absolutely nothing to me. :willy:


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

asteng88 said:


> Yeah, sure. I can post the pics if someone can tell me how to upload them onto the postings. All I get is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have to an account on an image server. this one is free

http://www.villagephotos.com/login.asp

Then you past its location where the xxx is and they magically show up in the thread.


----------



## daveinsa (Jun 3, 2005)

Send them to me. I'll post them.

Dave


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

OK Will Do. Thanks Dave


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

Link shows no love.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

ah bollocks. Sorry about the crap links
Try these instead



http://homepage.mac.com/asthomas/PhotoAlbum21.html


----------

